# Our Mini-Lop called 'Flopsy' :)



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

Male Mini-Lop Cross - (His mam is a Mini Lop crossed with a Lop, and his dad is a Mini Lop). - Born April 23rd 2012. Named Flopsy (One of daughters birthday pressies) but yet another family pet! Which we also have a male Cat and 2 sub-tropical (coldwater) fish tank setups.

We got him the night before daughters birthday, so she woke up to find a rabbit outside in his hutch ready to be greeted. She knew she was getting a rabbit but was so happy to have her own pet. When we got him, he was on a muesli mix, which the breeder gave me a decent bags worth in which i used whilst weening him off it onto Pellets, which i did for 10days or possibly 14, around 2 weeks anyway.

We let our Rabbit in the house aswell as outside to play around which he spends half his day at times. For the first few days the rabbit wouldn't take himself away from the rug in the front room, after about 2-3 days he eventually started binking/running about in the livingroom joined dining room, so good space to zoom about and roam. After 24hours of having him, we introduced him to our Male Cat who is the most loving cat you could ever dream to have. The Cat (name Zippy) wasn't even bothered or interested in the Rabbit and just jumped on the Sofa layed down watching the Rabbit for a bit then just left him to it, most of the time the Rabbit approaches the Cat and he does one! Lol. The Rabbit is often outside in the garden with our male cat who are so loving together although more often than not, the cat runs away from him lol.

*Our Hutch*: We currently only have a small hutch, will likely get a larger one when he is over 6 months. He is mostly a outdoor rabbit and only in the house an hour or so, he prefers to be outside.The hutch is placed in a shaded area where it wont get hampered scoiling hot by the Sun, to prevent him sweating or getting dehydrated.

*Hutch Bedding*: Would never use sawdust or wood shavings, horrible, sometimes dusty and messy! We use proper hardened+soft bedding straw, a nice amount to be in the hidden area of the hutch where he likely rests. I don't cover the other area as he ends up moving the straw himself at times to meet his approval i guess.

*Garden*: Rabbits has a very shaded place to lay and rest, behind the garden walls, under the hutch, underneather the massive Lavender plants and under my evergreen trees, our rabbit LOVES hiding underneath our Lavender plants. He also eats the lavender strands as they are nice and hard similar to hard hay but more stronger which is great for their teeth. He also loves to rub himself and lay on top and underneath the Lavender plants as it's supposedly believed they use the fragrance as a way of making them smell nice and to help attract a female. Our male is a lone rabbit yet he most definitely does do this, so it's true. I do not use weed killer or treat anything in my garden other than water/rain. Iv'e checked and nothing in my garden is toxic to the rabbit and he eats mostly every plant in it.
The garden is escape safe so he cannot try leaving us!

*Food*: The rabbit has have constant access to various Hay, He has become a "hay snob" and will only pick out and eat certain bits of the hay unless he has no form of other food on offer for a good while, so we sometimes restrict him from going in the garden or giving him pellets so he has no choice but to gobble it all up.
Since we've had him, we give him a good amount of pellets or (3/4 of a cup or so, after 6 months i'll reduce the amount by a third or half or so.

*Water*: Has Clean tap water available at all times too, He has a bottle in the hutch as-well as a Cat water dispenser (which is tightly locked into the corner opposite his rabbit litter pan) in-case the ball on the bottle gets stuck which sometimes happens. I Change the water every 48hours, many people say every 24hours, but I tend not too.

*Cleaning*:
I Clean the rabbits dirt every day, the rabbit chose his certain corner where he prefers to do his urine/pooh, so he basicly litter trained himself in the first day i put his pan into his hutch, we use a long john litter pan, i just put his droppings and soaked urine onto the newspaper. And he was away with using it, we aren't having that much look in the house, he tends to pooh and urine in another long john litter pan we have aswell as mostly just dropping his poops and urine near it on the laminate floor, grr.
I Give the hutch a disinfecting every week. If the bedding straw is clean still, then I re-use some of it, but replace it every 2 weeks.

*Teeth*: I check his teeth every week or so to make sure they are the same length and aligned alright. I do this by placing my thumb and the finger next to it on both the rabbits mouth (whisker area) and lightly lift up, cant sometimes see the bottom teeth so i have to use my other hands finger to push his lip down, he doesn't like that and shakes his head so i let go lol
I know that rabbits teeth can be misaligned via the genes of the rabbit or have been misaligned via biting the wire on the hutch. He doesn't do that so it's ok.
Gnawing/(Wearing teeth down) I know Rabbits teeth can grow upto 2mm every week. This is an important subject to get right, so he gnaws his teeth via a few means, mostly by eating Hay and grass. Grass when examined under a microscope looks like a Saw with pure jagged edges which work wonders on the teeth providing your rabbits teeth are aligned correctly (in which thankfully, his are!).
He has a sweet gnawing block available to bite in his hutch as-well as wooden blocks and Willow balls/rolls of willow wood rapped together.

*Attention & Affection*: We try and give him attention every day, he doesn't like being picked up much and prefers to stay firmly on the ground and interact with us that way. This is obvious considering in the wild they are afraid of heights and are always threatened with the danger of predators.

*Binking*: After the first 2 days of having him, he started binking, i didn't even know what that was or meant so i searched it up haha. He jumps about twisting his body and suddenly runs and stops fast etc. This is called binking and is a sign that the rabbit feels comfortable in the surroundings and is excited and enjoying life, he does this in the house and in the garden so it's a good sign for us and it's enjoyable to see.

*Handling*: To pick up our rabbit, we approach him slowly and stroke him slowly/softly (from top of his head, through shoulders downwards to (back hind legs), never over his eyes so he cannot see). Then put a right hand or few fingers behind his front legs/shoulders and left hand underneath his bottom, this is the safest way to hold the bunny so i read and honestly it feels most comfortable to us too. If we intend to try and cuddle him we make sure to press him safely and supported over our chest so he isn't feeling too scared as being picked up is unpleasant enough as it is. 
I know about Rabbits kicking out and that they can easily break their spine, usually caused by mishandling, or being scared and they may well run into a wall or something.

*Nails*: Our male rabbits gets good exercise on the grass and pavement, so his nails are i good shape and not too sharp.

People think a Rabbit is a easy pet to have, boy how wrong thoughts of that can be! We use too. :|

Anyway, Here are a couple of shots of our Male Mini-Lop called Flopsy. 

Enjoy!

First few days of having him, looking thin.

























After about 2-3 weeks, filling out, growing allot bigger in stature and more thicker fur coat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Aww he is cute 

Will you be getting him neutered when he is old enough so he can have a friend?

Oh and sorry to be the barer of bad news but he isn't a mini lop, he actually looks more like a dwarf lop to me but he could be a mini cross


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Lop eared rabbits are my all time favourite rabbit. He's lovely whatever he turns out to be.

I used to have mini lops and had some real characters over the years. Best one was when I bought 2 females and it turned out one was male but since we'd already named them we kept the name. It was funny seeing the receptionists face that day at the vets when I turned up with "Emma" for castration. That said we also had a female duck at the time called Donald because we named her at 4 days old and just assumed she was male.


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Aww he is cute
> 
> Will you be getting him neutered when he is old enough so he can have a friend?
> 
> Oh and sorry to be the barer of bad news but he isn't a mini lop, he actually looks more like a dwarf lop to me but he could be a mini cross


Thanx . ...Yeah he should be neutered by 6 months of age. They are kind of similar but he's definitely a Mini-Lop though.



bluegirl said:


> Lop eared rabbits are my all time favourite rabbit. He's lovely whatever he turns out to be.
> 
> I used to have mini lops and had some real characters over the years. Best one was when I bought 2 females and it turned out one was male but since we'd already named them we kept the name. It was funny seeing the receptionists face that day at the vets when I turned up with "Emma" for castration. That said we also had a female duck at the time called Donald because we named her at 4 days old and just assumed she was male.


I think Lop ears rabbits look strange like koalas, so cuddly looking lol.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no mini lops are smaller with shorter ears, he looks like a dwarf lop to me too.

the hutch looks very very small, even a baby bun needs a bare minimum of 6 ft x 2 ft with an attached 6 ft x 4 ft run


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> Thanx . ...Yeah he should be neutered by 6 months of age. *They are kind of similar but he's definitely a Mini-Lop though.*
> 
> .


His ears and head shape tells me otherwise


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> no mini lops are smaller with shorter ears, he looks like a dwarf lop to me too.
> 
> the hutch looks very very small, even a baby bun needs a bare minimum of 6 ft x 2 ft with an attached 6 ft x 4 ft run


Yeah the hutch is small, i'll be gettting a large hutch/run. I feel guilty knowing he's in such a small hutch but will soon change that. 



B3rnie said:


> His ears and head shape tells me otherwise


lol, do you recon? ahhwell if that's so, how much bigger do you recon he'll get?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> Yeah the hutch is small, i'll be gettting a large hutch/run. I feel guilty knowing he's in such a small hutch but will soon change that.
> 
> lol, do you recon? ahhwell if that's so, how much bigger do you recon he'll get?


Yup, I'm as certain as i can be without seeing him in the flesh, you can send him to me so I can check if you like? I promise I'll send him back 

Dwarf lops are a medium sized rabbit which grow to about 1.9 kg - 2.3 kg, my dwarf is 1.8kg (he is the BEW in my sig )


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Yup, I'm as certain as i can be without seeing him in the flesh, you can send him to me so I can check if you like? I promise I'll send him back
> 
> Dwarf lops are a medium sized rabbit which grow to about 1.9 kg - 2.3 kg, my dwarf is 1.8kg (he is the BEW in my sig )


And pigs fly lol. If he is a Dwarf Lop, i'd be quite glad as he'l be more larger, the Vet should definitely know when we take him to get neutered though.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm no expert on lops but I thought dwarf was the smallest, then mini then those huge french lops.

I was always told mine were mini lops and they grew to the size of a small cat. I did buy a dwarf lop once and it was much smaller.


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> I'm no expert on lops but I thought dwarf was the smallest, then mini then those huge french lops.
> 
> I was always told mine were mini lops and they grew to the size of a small cat. I did buy a dwarf lop once and it was much smaller.


A good experience then?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> I'm no expert on lops but I thought dwarf was the smallest, then mini then those huge french lops.
> 
> I was always told mine were mini lops and they grew to the size of a small cat. I did buy a dwarf lop once and it was much smaller.


No the mini is the smallest of the lop breeds, then the dwarf (they don't actually have the dwarf gene just to confuse matters :lol, then Germans and then the french 

A lot of pet breeders don't breed to standard so sometimes they can be bigger or smaller than the standard for their breed


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He's a cutie that's for sure. Is there any way you can attach a run to his hutch for 24/7 access? It should be quite easy to do.
Then when you get him neutered and buy him a friend you can invest in a much bigger set up then.


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> He's a cutie that's for sure. Is there any way you can attach a run to his hutch for 24/7 access? It should be quite easy to do.
> Then when you get him neutered and buy him a friend you can invest in a much bigger set up then.


I'll be buying him a large hutch with the built in run when he's near 6 months, might be soon if funds are ok as we're on holiday at the weekend. And nope i don't think we will getting another rabbit, as much as we'd like too, i'd prefer him to have no chance of fighting with a brother/sister or a new introduced rabbit of similar kind, neutered or spayed. Sometimes getting a second rabbit could be more hassle and might never end with safe friendship... so i'd rather not have that worry. :|


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> I'll be buying him a large hutch with the built in run when he's near 6 months, might be soon if funds are ok as we're on holiday at the weekend. And nope i don't think we will getting another rabbit, as much as we'd like too, i'd prefer him to have no chance of fighting with a brother/sister or a new introduced rabbit of similar kind, neutered or spayed. Sometimes getting a second rabbit could be more hassle and might never end with safe friendship... so i'd rather not have that worry. :|


Rabbits are extremely social animals and do much better in pairs or groups, lone rabbits can become depressed and stressed (especially if they are outside) which can lead to stereotypical behaviour (bar chewing and other repetitive behaviours).
Rabbits in groups are less likely to suffer fur blockage (which can lead to GI Stasis), stress related stasis and they don't develop boredom related bahaviours (wood chewing, bar chewing and excess digging to name a few).
Also over all, rabbits in social groups tend to live longer (obviously there are exceptions).

So long as both rabbits are spayed/neutered and they are bonded the right way it is rare for them to fight (buck/doe pairs are normally the easiest bond).

Yes bonding can be stressful and hassle but to see rabbits snuggling and grooming each other is payment for all that.

If you don't feel comfortable bonding then I would recommend looking for a local rabbit rescue that way they could find the doe that would best match your boys temperament and many rescues offer a bonding service for a small fee, saving you the hassle


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

*B3rnie*, We'll see how things turn out, for now he's very happy and does non of the things you mentioned, digging, bar chewing etc. He's a moderately loving rabbit and will come over to us if we're around him for affection, we wouldn't want that to change. Soon as we step foot outside, and call his name he is there waiting at the wire of his hutch (expecting to come out usually or likes to have a stroke over his head). Possibly adding an extra rabbit could end that kind of relationship as he will gain it from a possible bonded rabbit? :| ... We'll see after we've got him a large hutch/run, being neutered etc, we'll have to discuss it. If we ever notice different behavior (after being neutered) then we will definitely have to consider adding another rabbit in the way like you said.

Do you have any advice on him making a mess with his litter pan indoors? he tends to use it and then filth outside of it, so annoying. He will either go in it for a pee then pooh outside of it or the other way around, then he might pooh in the pan then wee next to the pan on the laminate. I read being non neutered may be a small factor in this, but could it just be theirs such a large space, he thinks it's ok to do his dirty in that particular corner of the living room, just like he chooses a certain corner in the garden to pooh etc...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> *B3rnie*, We'll see how things turn out, for now he's very happy and does non of the things you mentioned, digging, bar chewing etc. He's a moderately loving rabbit and will come over to us if we're around him for affection, we wouldn't want that to change. Soon as we step foot outside, and call his name he is there waiting at the wire of his hutch (expecting to come out usually or likes to have a stroke over his head). Possibly adding an extra rabbit could end that kind of relationship as he will gain it from a possible bonded rabbit? :| ... We'll see after we've got him a large hutch/run, being neutered etc, we'll have to discuss it. If we ever notice different behavior (after being neutered) then we will definitely have to consider adding another rabbit in the way like you said.
> 
> Do you have any advice on him making a mess with his litter pan indoors? he tends to use it and then filth outside of it, so annoying. He will either go in it for a pee then pooh outside of it or the other way around, then he might pooh in the pan then wee next to the pan on the laminate. I read being non neutered may be a small factor in this, but could it just be theirs such a large space, he thinks it's ok to do his dirty in that particular corner of the living room, just like he chooses a certain corner in the garden to pooh etc...


Surely it's better if he is happier? There are many hours he will be sat alone, and most of those will be during his most active times.
All my rabbits are bonded (2 trios and one pair) and everyone will still come to be for a fuss/nose rub, run over for treats and jump all over me when they get the chance 

I'm not saying this to be mean, and please don't think I'm having a go but after seeing what can happen mentally to a lone rabbit and then seeing those same rabbits relax once bonded to a friend, the difference is amazing.
Your boy might not be showing signs now, in fact he may never outwardly show signs (rabbits are great at hiding illness and pain (mental or physical)) but I can assure you he will suffer mentally.

As for the litter pan he is marking his territory, being entire he will have huge urges to warn off any other males, once he is neutered (6 to 8 weeks for the hormones to die down) it should calm down. For now just pick up his poops and clean any wee up with tissue (place the soiled tissue in his litter pan) and then clean the area with hot water and white wine vinegar (the vinegar eliminates any smells so he is less likely to keep going to the same place


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

B3rnie, You know you mentioned he looks more like a Dwarf Cross. I guess he's just a Mini-Lop Cross - (His mam is a Mini Lop crossed with a Lop, and his dad is a Mini Lop). Maybe this is why he looks larger and broader.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> B3rnie, You know you mentioned he looks more like a Dwarf Cross. I guess he's a Mini-Lop English Cross - (His mam is a Mini Lop crossed with a English Lop, and his dad is a Mini Lop). Maybe this is why he looks larger and broader.


Now you mention it the english could be the reason for his long ears and his narrower head.
But are you 100% sure it was English lop? They are quite rare in the uk now


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Now you mention it the english could be the reason for his long ears and his narrower head.
> But are you 100% sure it was English lop? They are quite rare in the uk now


Yeah definitely a English lop he said, think i saw his mam, she was pretty darn big and had weird ears lol. The breeder also bred French lops which definitely looked different as i saw them all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> Yeah definitely a English lop he said, think i saw his mam, she was pretty darn big and had weird ears lol. The breeder also bred French lops which definitely looked different as i saw them all.


Hmmm, have to say I'm suspicious (of the breeder ). 
Did her ears look anything like this:










I'm just a nosey bugger 

Can't say I'm a fan of the breeder, with over 55'000 rabbits in rescue across the UK at any one time there is no place for cross breeders IMHO


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol no, I know yeah that's true about breeding at home, it shouldn't happen but it does. Easy money! although rabbits don't exactly sell for much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Dynamitez said:


> Lol no, I know yeah that's true about breeding at home, it shouldn't happen but it does. Easy money! although rabbits don't exactly sell for much.


In that case I would probably say mum was probably a french lop cross, that's another problem with "some" pet breeders, they don't actually know enough about breeds to know what they are breeding 

Anyway all that aside your boy is lovely but just keep in mind he could grow quite big if what I suspect is true.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I used to have 3 rabbits, 2 females and a male (castrated) and they all had the run of the garden. I had a 6ft x 4ft shed that had a cat flap in the side of it and a mesh door and a solid door and that was their "hutch". Have to say though given a choice they always preferred their freedom. Even in the snowy depths of winter they would come out and just sit on a skateboard or flower planter, anything really that was raised off the ground. I loved having them, but boy could they ruin a border. In the end I had to fence all my plants off because what they didn't eat they just bit off and destroyed anyway.


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

bluegirl said:


> I used to have 3 rabbits, 2 females and a male (castrated) and they all had the run of the garden. I had a 6ft x 4ft shed that had a cat flap in the side of it and a mesh door and a solid door and that was their "hutch". Have to say though given a choice they always preferred their freedom. Even in the snowy depths of winter they would come out and just sit on a skateboard or flower planter, anything really that was raised off the ground. I loved having them, but boy could they ruin a border. In the end I had to fence all my plants off because what they didn't eat they just bit off and destroyed anyway.


Lol, ohhyess he''s destroying my plants badly too lol. I no longer need to cut the grass with him eating it low down to the mud lol.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous, looks a lot like my George did at that age and he's a dwarf lop.

I will say I agree with Bernie and lil miss about getting him a friend. I once had a lone rabbit before I knew any better and when she passed I then had a pair, since then I'll never have a lone rabbit without very good reason. Thing is that pair has now turned into a trio with a couple of changes in between (RIP Daisy and Charlie). I also have a pair inside the house and despite being together they still love to jump on my lap for a cuddle in the evenings (they also like to harass my son when he's eating any fruit).

This is George when I first got him at 8 weeks old.









This is George last year, fully grown next to my then 8 month old to give an idea of size.


----------



## Dynamitez (Jun 21, 2012)

Very similar isn't he! 

I'd love for our Male to get around half or double his size to what he is now, he'll look even more adorable!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just because they have friends, doesnt mean they want to socialise with people any less, I would NEVER keep a lone bunny now.

Here we go...proof


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Just because they have friends, doesnt mean they want to socialise with people any less, I would NEVER keep a lone bunny now.
> 
> Here we go...proof


Your bunny shed is amazing, I'm so jealous!  I need help to persuade my parents upgrade my own twos' accommodation to a shed. Any really good arguments?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Your bunny shed is amazing, I'm so jealous!  I need help to persuade my parents upgrade my own twos' accommodation to a shed. Any really good arguments?


Thats just some of my set up 

Its cheaper than a decent hutch.
Its easy to clean once you have them litter trained. 
All of the food/supplies can be kept in the same place(on high up shelves)
They get to have different levels and bigger and better toys (boxes they can climb in for instance!) 
It stays cooler in summer and warmer in winter for them without the wind whistling through the hutch.
You can clean out on wet days without getting soaked.
When you clean out, its all contained in the shed and not accross the garden.
lots


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Thats just some of my set up
> 
> Its cheaper than a decent hutch.
> Its easy to clean once you have them litter trained.
> ...


You need a lot of room for you big group. I've been researching into it more as well.
I will try my best to persuade, thank you very much. 

Anyway, better not ruin this thread.  Back on topic..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Buddyandfriends said:


> You need a lot of room for you big group. I've been researching into it more as well.
> I will try my best to persuade, thank you very much.
> 
> Anyway, better not ruin this thread.  Back on topic..


Just bumped up the "show off your set ups" thread so you can see what people (inc me, lol) have done with sheds


----------

